# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Picie herbaty w duzych ilosciach

## AnnMarie

Czy picie herbaty w dużych ilościach jest szkodliwe, tzn. piję nawet 5-7 kubków dziennie. Jest to zwykła herbata Earl Grey. Czy w związku z tym, ze piję w dużych ilościach to powinnam pić herbatę innego rodzaju np. zieloną?
Ja w internecie wyczytałam, że lepiej jest pic herbatę niz wodę. Prawda?
Czekam na Wasze opinie.

----------


## susu

Pijesz za dużo herbaty...
 Herbata jest doskonałym źródłem wielu niezbędnych składników, ale wszystko należy robić z umiarem- ma też skutki uboczne...
Proponuję picie do  4 kubków czarnej herbaty, a potem ziołowe, zielone, owocowe, no i soki też  :Smile:

----------

